# Deux-boucs waiting thread



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

This is edy. FF PB Nubian bred to my grade alpine buck. He was one of the last kids from my old girl and in case his sister doesn't pan out I wanted a back up related kid. So that's why I used a grade on my PB...

Edy was in heat sept 7th when the buck was almost 4 months old so that puts her first possible due date at feb 4th (brrrr)

I tried to breed her to him on the following heat. She was very interested in him and he did try.

I left them alone together when she should have been in heat 21 days later and neither was interested.

I'm thinking she was bred for the first date and came into heat again because she hadn't realized she was pregnant yet.

I swear I can feel kids moving and she looks pregnant to me but no udder development yet.

I plan on pulling blood for CAE/biopryn after the holidays.

Does she look pregnant to you?









This is chloe. I don't think she took  she'd be a FF 5 year old.

She lived with a proven buck for 23 days. She was in standing heat and bred multiple times the day she arrived and showed no further signs of heat the entire time.

But she doesn't look bred to me... she looks like she's in heat...

I'm going to send blood in for biopryn on her too after the holidays.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She doesn't look bred to me - at least not for February 4th. I would pull blood.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

goatblessings said:


> She doesn't look bred to me - at least not for February 4th. I would pull blood.


The brown doe?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes - but I'm no expert.but for Feb 4th, I don't think so.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I personally would prefer a little later, but want to be prepared.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I also have one this year that I have 2 dates on. I wrote them both down - because of doe code and you never know! Right there with you! Happy kidding!:smile:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm 90% sure she took during one of her heats... I'm glad I at least know the exact possible dates. If not I'll find a last minute buck...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

My Nubian is a squirrel on the milk stand... she laid down and wouldn't eat because I was feeling for babies... she's gonna need some training.

She feels like she's got some udder tissue forming in her rear udder.

Drawing blood this week for CAE and pregnancy checks.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking more puffy to me.

I think she just has a single on board.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Blood has been drawn. Nervous


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Test results should be back tomorrow afternoon.

Fingers and toes crossed for two positives!!!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Praguirre5 said:


> Wow! She is significantly noticeably more puffy. Interested in the results.


Much puffier! And acting extra squirrelly. Some udder starting. I'm think Feb 25th not the 4th...

If it's negative I'm hoping I can get her bred this late.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Both open!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So. Going to try to get the Nubian bred but since its late I may use lutelyse to get her into heat on a planned date. I don't want to use it if there's a chance I'm going to abort a viable pregnancy. 

How often do you get a false negative? The lab says less than 1% are false negatives.

Level was 0.0875


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Who did you use?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Biopryn / biotracking through UNH


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  Maybe it's wrong?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just read..the buck was only four months old? Reason I ask is because my nubian buck wasn't even thinking about it for a year....I know some do though but are you sure he was extending?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

He was for sure extending at 5 months. ( meanwhile the two Nubian boys who were older had no clue or interest.)

She was with him through several heats. I held her down hill from him and he tried the second heat cycle. The last time she was in heat when I couldn't be there so I left them together for three days but she didn't seem in heat after the attempted breeding 21 days earlier.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhhh....hmmm....did he impregnate anyone else?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

He tried his sister... I luted her... then put him in the freezer...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhhh...well I'm sorry they're open  Any plans now?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe he just couldn't reach when they were alone. Gonna give her a good feel tomorrow. I should feel strong kicks by now if she were pregnant.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

There's someone local with a PB Nubian I may try


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

The lab said they'd re run her sample Monday but that it is extremely rare to have a false negative...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Well fingers crossed she's pregnant now for July babies! I'll send a test out in 30 days.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

nicolemackenzie said:


> The lab said they'd re run her sample Monday but that it is extremely rare to have a false negative...


Rerun was negative.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man, sorry she wasn't bred


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Aw man, sorry she wasn't bred


Thanks. I'm bummed but she did stand for a mature buck a few days ago so I'm hoping for July babies. On the bright side these will be purebred.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

February is way too cold for babies. Why did I think that was a good idea? Lol. Kinda glad it worked out this way...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, I just hate Jan/Feb babies. Didn't plan for that the first year, the buck jumped the fence. I swore I would never do that again. Very stressful. Well, whadya know, one of my does turned up preggo unexpectedly. Still not sure how the buck got her. I will probably be having February babies again :sigh:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Alright... earliest due date is june 21st but my guess based on previous heats is july 4th.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Between 4.5 and 6.5 weeks to go?!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Very excited to see her freshen!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Getting bigger!

19 days to earliest possible day 145
33 days until day 150 based off previous heats I saw

I'm thinking the buck affect brought her into heat earlier and she's due closer to the earliest possible date.

She was with the buck January 22nd through February 10th


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Earliest possible day 150 is tomorrow!

Udder seems noticeably more full compared to yesterday, ligaments are soft, looks a bit hollow around tailhead.

Getting closer!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Buck doe twins!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoooray!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! :leap:


----------

